# Stop&shop Adinkerke



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hello 
We will be leaving for Europe soon via the tunnel for several months and we thought why not stock up on duty free as we are both smokers and we also like the odd glass of wine.

We thought we may as well pop into Belgium / Adinkerke and call in at stop&shop after reading a post on here about cheap cigs. 

1st I was wondering does anyone have the longitude & latitude co- ordinates for stopshop ( or is it easy to find ) .

2nd Can anyone recommend a good aire in the area ( 8m van ) . we are heading back to France once we have stocked up

Thank you in advance 


Paul & Lynne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Paul

Not being a smartarse, but this is one time when spelling does matter. It's Adinkerke.

(Mr Google gets confused! :lol: )

Have a look here . . .

http://www.day-tripper.net/tobaccoshop-stop-and-shop.html

and the street are literally lined with booze and *** shops.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Being a smoker, allow me to help. :lol: 

51.07152 by 2.60221

Customers are allowed to stop overnight, gratis,always a couple of Brit lorry drivers doing the same.

tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Always pay in Pounds Sterling :wink:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Not being a smartarse, but this is one time when spelling does matter. It's Adinkerke.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave

I agree this is the one time spelling does count , I have a very red face LOL 

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This map section might help with the Aire you want.

The one at Veurne is quite close, and it's a lovely little town.

Bray-Dunes is just as good if you want to head back into France.

Don't leave Belgium without having a cup of coffee and a cake though. Cheaper and much better than in France.

Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Being a smoker, allow me to help. :lol:
> 
> 51.07152 by 2.60221
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony its go to know you can overnight park if needed

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

EJB said:


> Always pay in Pounds Sterling :wink:


Thank You for the tip it may save me a few quid.

Paul


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Thank you again Dave 


I do like my cake and I will have a look at the aires above 


Paul


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Paul Lynne

It is much cheaper if you get them in Luxembourg try Route 66.

Chris Pearl


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, where did the photo,snip,?, come from, please.  

tony


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

First slip road after Belguim sign,left at top onto bridge over A16,left at Roundabout you can see stop & shop from there.

Good advice with the Sterling,we shop at Tobacco alley near the Jet garage,Diesel is usually a lot cheaper in Belguim than France as well.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

storeman said:


> Hi Paul Lynne
> 
> It is much cheaper if you get them in Luxembourg try Route 66.
> 
> Chris Pearl


Yes much cheaper

http://www.route66.lu/

Diesel is cheaper in Luxembourg as well.

http://www.carbu.lu/

Current cheapest price appears to be €1.16/litre


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Not much good if he's heading for Brittany. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

storeman said:


> Hi Paul Lynne
> 
> It is much cheaper if you get them in Luxembourg try Route 66.
> 
> Chris Pearl


Hi Chris Pearl

We are way for at least six months so we may call there next time

Thanks Paul @ Lynne


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Dave, where did the photo,snip,?, come from, please.  tony


Should have gone to Specsavers Tony! :lol:

Top left corner. :wink:

Want any more info?

Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

moblee said:


> First slip road after Belguim sign,left at top onto bridge over A16,left at Roundabout you can see stop & shop from there.
> 
> Good advice with the Sterling,we shop at Tobacco alley near the Jet garage,Diesel is usually a lot cheaper in Belguim than France as well.


Thank you moblee

Never thought about the Diesel , I will make sure I fill up there

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I know my appointment at Dollands is overdue Dave, :lol: . I did see autoroute however, but, It's obviously a download onto autoroute but from where?

tony


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Stanner said:


> storeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul Lynne
> ...


Thank you Stanner €1.16 sounds good

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Moblee, the diesel at xmas in Adinkerke was more expensive than Auchan at Calais. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> I know my appointment at Dollands is overdue Dave, :lol: . I did see autoroute however, but, It's obviously a download onto autoroute but from where? tony


Have a look here Tony.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946584.html#946584

Brilliant way of navigating and seeing at a glance where all the campsites, aires etc. are positioned as you approach at the end of the day, or for planning a route in advance - if you do that very often.

ActiveCampers has done a lot of the work for us, and generously makes his datasets available to us.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you Dave, I did read that thread, but as I have Autoroute 2007 it really didn't make me sit up. :lol: 

However, now that I've seen the detail on your snippet, I can feel a purchase coming on. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cigs*



storeman said:


> Hi Paul Lynne
> 
> It is much cheaper if you get them in Luxembourg try Route 66.
> 
> Chris Pearl


Hi

When I have shopped in Luxembourg, cigs were the same price at Route 66 as the service area on the motorway - Benson and Hedges Gold.

Russell

My last lot were 40 euro for 200. This compared to 34 euro in Majorca and 20 euro in Tenerife


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Cigs*



Rapide561 said:


> storeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul Lynne
> ...


Thank you for the info Russel its good to know prices etc.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> However, now that I've seen the detail on your snippet, I can feel a purchase coming on. :wink:
> tony


Hi Tony

If I show you a zoomed-out snippet I think a purchase will be inevitable. :wink: A bit overwhelming at this scale, but perfectly OK when zoomed in for normal use.

_(Off topic a bit, but might be useful for the OP.)_

I would gladly send you the dataset, but it will not work on AR 2007.

Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Thank you Dave, I did read that thread, but as I have Autoroute 2007 it really didn't make me sit up. :lol:
> 
> However, now that I've seen the detail on your snippet, I can feel a purchase coming on. :wink:
> 
> tony


I have the autoroute 2010 with gps dongle and its very good , not had it long and only used it twice but so far Im pleased.

Its also very good for checking your route on the sat nav as you get more detail.

Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dave, :lol: If you think thats cluttered, you should see my Google Earth, you can't even recognise a country until you zoom in. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Brilliant isn't it Paul.

Just to repeat the usual reminder if anyone thinks of getting a dongle.

The Baud Rate must be 4,800 or it won't work with AR 2010.

(No need to understand, fortunately :roll: , just make sure the number is correct. _It refers to the data transfer rate in fact - "pulses per second" is the easy way to visualise it_.)

Dave


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Brilliant isn't it Paul.
> 
> Dave


Yes Dave

Not had it long but I think it's very good for getting down to street level when your looking at a certain area

We hope to use it on our next trip if you have the gps dongle you always know where you are on the map and you can plan your next move.

Also it will come in very handy when we come across another road close sign and the sat nav won't re-route or it brings you back to the same place ie road close sign lol ( it happened to us ) .

Some normal maps don't have all the small roads on them but you can look for another route with autoroute.

Paul


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Cigs*



Rapide561 said:


> storeman said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul Lynne
> ...


Same price in Euro, as it's fixed by law as in Belgium, but places like R66 will use their own exchange rate for sterling and it is usually better than using a card.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not certain why I am posting this, not being a smoker.

Do the French Douaniers lurk along the roads back into France from Belgium as they do near the Spanish & Andorran borders?


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

pippin said:


> Not certain why I am posting this, not being a smoker.
> 
> Do the French Douaniers lurk along the roads back into France from Belgium as they do near the Spanish & Andorran borders?


Im sure they do but I won't be getting alot of duty free


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It is not unknown. :roll: 

That's why on the return to Calais I take to the coastal road. :lol: 

tony


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

They do still have little spats of stopping GB vehicles just as they enter France on the A16, the French introduced a limit on the qty of cigs etc you can bring in as the local Tabac's were complaining about the huge loss of revenue, but we are in the EEC but not the French version when it comes to wine & ciggies :roll: 

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cigs*

Have a read of this thread re customs and allowances etc

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-92797-3200.html


----------

